# How much should I feed my 11 week old Pit Bull Boxer Marley?



## kevsmc127 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have an 11 week old Pit Bull Boxer pup and I have been feeding him 3 cups, 3 times a day, of Purina pro plan chicken and rice, made for puppies. Is this too much or too little? He seems perfectly fine, he eats all the food I give him and is still extremely energetic. Him and my neighbors dogs can play for hours. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

ok, A little clarification: You're feeding him 3 cups, three times a day (a total of 9 cups a day) *or* are you're feeding him 1 cup of food, three times a day (a total of 3 cups a day)?

"How much to feed" depends on the dog and the dog food. One way many people will determine how much food a puppy should have is by limiting the feeding times. Give the puppy 1 cup of food and 10 minutes to eat it, three times a day. If they don't eat all the food in the 10 minutes, you may be overfeeding. Simply watching the puppies weight to see if its proper for the age/breed also, but that's not too proactive.

If you read the side of a dog food bag, it'll give you a very *very * rough idea of whats appropriate. Don't take these guides as gospel - they're not. Anywhere between 1.5 to 3 cups a day for your puppy is reasonable.. that's a very wide ball field.


----------



## kevsmc127 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just to clarify, I am feeding him 1 cup three times daily, totaling 3 cups a day.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Depends on the brand of food, and the nutritional make up of the food. For instance, a food that has more fillers in it would probably require you to feed your puppy more of it, because it takes more food to get the necessary nutrients (because of the fillers). A food with less fillers will require less food, as the food "packs more punch", nutritionally speaking, in a smaller amount of food.

Purina isn't the best food out there....by the way. And, lots of people assume they can't feed a better food because it's too expensive. But, sometimes, if you actually crunch the numbers, it isn't too much more to feed a good quality food. Good quality foods usually require less food than an inexpensive, not so good quality food. So, the bag might cost more, but you don't need to use as much per feeding.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

He looks OK, but feed him based on the suggestion on the bag for the mid-range of his weight. If you change foods, you'll have to re-read the recommendation. This will keep him at a healthy weight.

If you feed him based on how much he wants... you may have to buy him a new bag every day


----------

